# Myrtle Beach Here We Go.



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Leaving Thurs for Lakewood campground for 8 nites.

I usually take 95 to 501 into Myrtle Beach, was thinking of taking 95 to 40 to 17 this time. any suggestions, I hate traffic.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Take me with you....I will drive out front and help clear the way???

Just a thought.









Gary


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Enjoy the drive! I have only been to Myrtle Beach 2X and can't remember a thing about either trip, except a girl I met the first time down there. (Don't tell my wife!)

The second trip was high school graduation beach week, no memory of that at all. Wonder why?























I have found that generally, regardless of which way you go, take your time getting there. I must admit that this revelation has just come to me over the last year or so and primarily due to the camper. If the 95/501 is too much traffic then hop on that scenic route and enjoy, even if it adds an extra 30 minutes or whatever.

Most of all enjoy the trip!

Here's hoping you have as good a time there as I will in Hatteras!!!









Jason


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have a great time and a safe trip John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll folow you Fire44..................

What girl







........................

Thanks Mike


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Leaving Thurs for Lakewood campground for 8 nites.
> 
> I usually take 95 to 501 into Myrtle Beach, was thinking of taking 95 to 40 to 17 this time. any suggestions, I hate traffic.
> 
> ...


Been there many times, Take 501, just past Conway SC turn right on Hwy 544 , go to the end and get in the left lane. There will be 2 left turn lanes stay in the right one. After turning left go less than 1/2 mile , Lakewood is on the right. Going on Thursday will not be bad. The other way you mention , you will have a ton of redlights. Have Fun. Gotta eat at Crabby Mikes!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok, all loaded and all hooked up.

I only have one request........Everyone STOP posting while I am gone, it takes too long to catch up after 10 days!!









We gone Bye bye. action action

John


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Take me with you....I will drive out front and help clear the way???
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> ...


*Gary lol that sounds like your begging! .........which sometimes works I'm sure hehe*


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree. Take highway 544 off of 501 and you will miss all the traffic at
501 and 17 in the beach area.


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

[quote name='1stTimeAround' date='Jul 13 2005, 08:27 AM']
Enjoy the drive! I have only been to Myrtle Beach 2X and can't remember a thing about either trip, except a girl I met the first time down there. (Don't tell my wife!)

my girlfriend caught me cheatong on her so she told my wife


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I-40 to 17 seems to be the way that a lot of people from the Raleigh area go.

I have not been to MB since moving to NC, but I have been to Willimington. I-40 from I-95 to the coast should be an easy tow.

I would get off of I-95 as soon as possible (especially in NC)!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We are home! You people did not listen to my request, 2198 posts while I am gone Geeeeez.

Most of the construction I hit last year in Myrtle Beach was finished this year. We did go in the Rt 40 to Rt 17 approach this year and it was a little better. They are widening Rt 501 for the future and I used it to leave but I would avoid it for a while during the week, there will have to be delays.

I saw 2 TT s and 1 fiver on the way down. Camped in NC on the way down and talked to the owner of a 21Rs in the campground and tried recruiting him, he said he will look in. Saw around 6 Outbacks in the campground and tried to talk with one with Quebec plates but no speaka english, assume french. Saw 2 TT s coming home.

The weather was Hot, hot hot, but the water was in the low 80 s and beautiful. Dixie Stampede was great and The Carolina Opry was a fantastic show.

We had one scare or laugh whichever you want to call it. A woman saw a school of fish and it made a dark shadow in the water and she cleared 300 ft of beach yelling to get out of the water.









John


----------

